# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  "Διακόπτης" αλλαγής από ηλιακό-καλοριφέρ-ηλιακό .

## DimMani

_Επανέρχομαι με το ίδιο θέμα της 4/2/19 , αλλά με διαφορετική ερώτηση . Η εγκατάσταση του καλοριφέρ είναι σε αποθήκη πίσω από τον τοίχο της κουζίνας . Η πόρτα της αποθήκης είναι εκτός σπιτιού . Η αλλαγή ηλιακός-καλοριφέρ-ηλιακός γίνεται χειροκίνητα με 2 διακόπτες με χερούλια , που βρίσκονται στην αποθήκη . Η παροχή του νερού σε σπίτι και κήπο γίνεται με πιεστικό μηχάνημα, το οποίο παίρνει το νερό από δεξαμενή . Αν αντί αυτοματισμού (όπως ζήτησα στην προηγούμενη ανάρτηση) , ανοίξω μονίμως και τις 2 παροχές ηλιακού και καλοριφέρ : (1) Θα παίρνω ζεστό νερό απ'όπου υπάρχει ; (2) Θα γίνεται μίξη και θα καθυστερεί να φθάσει το ζεστό νερό ; (3) Θα γίνεται μίξη και θα έχω μόνιμα κρύο νερό ; Ή (4) μπορεί να κάνω και ζημιά ; .__ Ευχαριστώ_

----------


## nyannaco

θα παίρνεις μίξη, με περισσότερο από την πλευρά που έχει τις μικρότερες υδραυλικές αντιστάσεις. Ζημιά δεν βλέπω γιατί να κάνεις, αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα κάνεις και δουλειά!

----------

DimMani (09-04-19)

----------


## DimMani

> θα παίρνεις μίξη, με περισσότερο από την πλευρά που έχει τις μικρότερες υδραυλικές αντιστάσεις. Ζημιά δεν βλέπω γιατί να κάνεις, αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα κάνεις και δουλειά!


Η δεξαμενή γεμίζει από κοινοτικό δίκτυο και στην συνέχεια δίνει παροχές σπίτι/κήπο μέσω πιεστικού . Ο σωλήνας εισόδου από το δίκτυο διακλαδίζεται σε ένα σημείο , όπου δίνει νερό και στην δεξαμενή και στο πιεστικό . Η πίεση του δικτύου παίζει μέσα στην μέρα , από 2 έως και 6 bars . Κάποιες φορές/ώρες είναι 0 , οπότε το σύστημα παίρνει νερό μόνον από την δεξαμενή . Μ'αυτά τα δεδομένα  που εντοπίζονται "οι μικρότερες υδραυλικές αντιστάσεις " ;; Αν βοηθάει μπορώ να βάλω έναν διακόπτη στο σημείο διακλάδωσης  , οπότε το κοινοτικό νερό θα πηγαίνει μόνον στην δεξαμενή .

----------


## nyannaco

Οχι, δεν βοηθάει. Η απάντησή μου στηριζόταν στην υπόθεση ότι τόσο ο ηλιακός όσο και το boiler τροφοδοτούνται από την ίδια παροχή πάντα, εν προκειμένω τη δεξαμενή, οπότε οι όποιες διαφορές στις υδραυλικές αντιστάσεις έχουν να κάνουν μόνο με το δίκτυο από τη δεξαμενή και μετά- και βέβαια μπορεί να εικάσει κανείς ότι ο κλάδος του ηλιακού είναι δυσμενέστερος, λόφω μεγαλύτερου μήκους δικτύου, αλλά κι αυτό όχι με βεβαιότητα. πολλώ δε μάλλον, δεν μπορεί αυτό να ποσοτικοποιηθεί με εικασίες. Ετσι κι αλλιώς, δεν είναι καλή ιδέα. Μια δοκιμή θα σε πείσει.
Πέραν αυτού, η απ'ευθείας τροφοδότηση του πιεστικού από το δημοτικό δίκτυο είναι παράνομη. Το πιεστικό επιτρέπεται να τροφοδοτείται μόνο από δεξαμενή (την οποία γεμίζει το δημοτικό δίκτυο όταν επαρκεί η πίεση). Ο λόγος δεν είναι γραφειοκρατικός, αλλά πραγματικός: ρίχνοντας το πιεστικό επ' ευθείας στο δίκτυο πόλης, δημιουργείς υποπίεση στο δίκτυο, με αποτέλεσμα να εισέρχονται σε αυτό χώματα και παντός είδους ακαθαρσίες από το οποιοδήποτε τυχόν άνοιγμα (που αλλιώς θα ήταν απλώς ένα σημείο διαρροής), δημιουργώντας κινδύνους υγείας για όλους τους χρήστες.

----------


## DimMani

Άρα τοποθετώντας τον διακόπτη , μπορεί να μην βοηθάει , αλλά παύω να είμαι παράνομος . Σωστά ; Επί τη ευκαιρία , αν όχι όλοι , το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των σπιτιών στην περιοχή , έχει την ίδια συνδεσμολογία . Αφού βάλω τον διακόπτη θα κάνω το πείραμα με ανοιχτές και τις 2 παροχές και ελπίζω να μην πάθω ζημιά .

----------


## nyannaco

Ή με έχεις μπερδέψει τελείως, ή έχεις μπερδευτεί εσύ... στην ίδια σελίδα πάντως δεν είμαστε  :Huh: 
Εγώ αυτό που λέω είναι:

Πρώτον, απαγορεύεται η απ' ευθείας σύνδεση του πιεστικού στο δίκτυο πόλης. Δεν είναι λύση να βάλεις διακόπτη, λύση είναι να ξηλώσεις τη σύνδεση (το ξέρω ότι το κάνουν κι άλλοι, δεν είναι πρωτότυπο, όπως κάθε παρανομία άλλωστε)

Δεύτερον, δεν έχει νόημα να ανοίγεις και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα, αφού δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις από πού θα τραβήξεις.

Για ότι πείραμα κάνεις, εφόσον έχουμε δυσκολία στη συνεννόηση, δεν φέρω καμία εθύνη.

----------


## DimMani

> Ή με έχεις μπερδέψει τελείως, ή έχεις μπερδευτεί εσύ... στην ίδια σελίδα πάντως δεν είμαστε 
> Εγώ αυτό που λέω είναι:
> 
> Πρώτον, απαγορεύεται η απ' ευθείας σύνδεση του πιεστικού στο δίκτυο πόλης. Δεν είναι λύση να βάλεις διακόπτη, λύση είναι να ξηλώσεις τη σύνδεση (το ξέρω ότι το κάνουν κι άλλοι, δεν είναι πρωτότυπο, όπως κάθε παρανομία άλλωστε)
> 
> Δεύτερον, δεν έχει νόημα να ανοίγεις και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα, αφού δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις από πού θα τραβήξεις.
> 
> Για ότι πείραμα κάνεις, εφόσον έχουμε δυσκολία στη συνεννόηση, δεν φέρω καμία εθύνη.


Αντί για διακόπτη κόβω και ταπώνω  την σύνδεση με το πιεστικό , οπότε είμαι νόμιμος ;; Μετά ανοίγω και τις δύο παροχές και βλέπουμε . Δεν πρόκειται να σου ζητήσω καμία ευθύνη , δική μου η απόφαση και το αποτέλεσμα .

----------


## vasilimertzani

Το να βάλεις αυτοματισμό,εφόσον βαριέσαι τα πηγαίνε-ελα γιατί το αποκλεισες.

----------


## DimMani

> Το να βάλεις αυτοματισμό,εφόσον βαριέσαι τα πηγαίνε-ελα γιατί το αποκλεισες.


Πρέπει να τρυπήσω τοίχο , 40εκ.πέτρα !!! Δεν βαριέμαι , τον χειμώνα όμως , κάποιες φορές είναι πρόβλημα .

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αυτοματισμος δεν ειναι μονο να πατας το κουμπι να αλλαζει απο ηλιακο σε μποιλερ.
Αυτοματισμος ειναι να ΄βλεπει΄την θερμοκρασια του ηλιακου και αν δεν εχει να γυρναει αυτοματα σε μποιλερ.

----------


## DimMani

> Αυτοματισμος δεν ειναι μονο να πατας το κουμπι να αλλαζει απο ηλιακο σε μποιλερ.
> Αυτοματισμος ειναι να ΄βλεπει΄την θερμοκρασια του ηλιακου και αν δεν εχει να γυρναει αυτοματα σε μποιλερ.


Δεν με εξυπηρετεί "να βλέπει την θερμοκρασία" και να γυρνάει μόνο του . Θέλω να επιλέγω τις εναλλαγές . Δεν έχω μπόϊλερ , δουλεύει με σερπαντίνα το ζεστό νερό . Ελπίζω να το εκφράζω σωστά .

----------


## vasilimertzani

Ούτε και οι δύο ανοιχτές βάνες θα σε εξυπηρετήσουν..

----------

